
Show HN: OrgStack - a complete data validation platform for engineering teams - 1cph
Hi everyone!<p>My name&#x27;s Christian, and I&#x27;d like to share what we&#x27;ve built at OrgStack - a complete data validation platform for engineering teams: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;orgstack.io<p>It&#x27;s estimated that data quality issues cost US businesses over $600 billion per year[1].  Poor data quality is difficult to detect, and even more difficult to resolve.  This eats up engineering resources and leads to outages in production infrastructure.<p>Our goal is to make it easy for data and software engineering teams to manage data sources, receive critical alerts, and trace data-related incidents to their source.  We drew inspiration for the UI from some of our favorite services, like NPM, Loggly, and Jenkins.<p>Thanks in advance for taking the time to check out what we&#x27;ve built.  We really appreciate your feedback, and we&#x27;d love to hear your thoughts and questions in the comments.<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;download.101com.com&#x2F;pub&#x2F;tdwi&#x2F;Files&#x2F;DQReport.pdf
======
ishcheklein
"Powered by open source OrgStack's core validation engine is open source and
available to the community." \- repo is not available?

Feels like an empty landing page to test the idea at this moment.

------
mathiasrw
I strongly suggest you get rid of the stock images and add the menu item
"Pricing"

------
cybervasi
Doesn't look like an open source does it?

